# yellow exclamation mark in taskbar



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Hello,

I have a yellow exclamation mark in the taskbar next to the clock every time I start up my desktop. I only have to click on it and it disappears. I have no idea why it keeps popping up when I start up my computer. I have done lavasoft and mcafee scanner and nothing comes up for it. So what is it? Is it to do with malware, a virus? Can someone pelase tell me what this little icon is for?

Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it's from microsoft, saying that there are updated you need to install. You can choose how to set up your updates by going to start > settings > control panel > automatic updates. Set it to download and notify, but not install, and that way you can see if it's the same update every time. 

If it is, you can try to update manually from Internet explorer by going to tools > windows update and following the prompts. 

hth, 

v


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

I did what you said, rebooted but that yellow exclamation mark still pops up.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you should be able to click on it now and see what update it is.

also, have you gone to the windows update site?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Airmiles:

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HijackThis 2.0.2*.

Close all open windows, then install it in its default location: C:\Program files\Trend Micro\HijackThis.

Run a scan with it - which will take 30 seconds or less.

Save the resulting log in Notepad.

Return here, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, flavalee..........and you have NO idea how hard it is for not to type ' flava flav' everytime I type your name.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The yellow exclamation mark in the taskbar has me curious. I'm familiar only with a yellow shield appearing in the taskbar when there's high-priority updates available. Let's see what the HijackThis log shows.

Lavasoft and McAfee? :down:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:35:36, on 14/11/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\AMANDA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.3.4501.1418\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Dairy%20Dash/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {2EB1E425-74DC-4DC0-A9E1-03A4C852E1F2} (CPlayFirstTriJinxControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper200711281.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://amiuptodate.mcafee.com/vsc/bin/2,0,0,0/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183591433593
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {BDBDE413-7B1C-4C68-A8FF-C5B2B4090876} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.3) - 
O16 - DPF: {C237A80A-4C55-4C68-BAA9-CBE4408D12B2} (F-Secure Online Scanner 4.0 Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - 
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5068/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC4CAF5F-91BD-4DD9-ADC1-F3C737E37BC4} (CPlayFirstSweetopiaControl Object) - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2F2D4393-C50C-4C43-9DB2-0582A742A8EB}: NameServer = 212.74.112.66,212.74.112.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{777B347E-CD52-427A-822B-5F573F5EE8A3}: NameServer = 212.74.112.66,212.74.112.67
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {C5DE49D8-1CA5-4D45-9842-6E8877237DA3} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9bc43a70feec1) (gupdate1c9bc43a70feec1) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MBackMonitor - McAfee - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\MBackMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - file:///C:/DOCUME~1/AMANDA~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image002.jpg

--
End of file - 28720 bytes


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

I also ran F-secure and it found some malware on my computer. When I tried to remove it as I do not have certain rights with the software I could not remove it. I have Adaware and McAfee neither of which have detected this malware. I have a feeling the problem I have is related with this. How do I get rid of this malware?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for posting the HijackThis log.

We have some work to do.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall *Logitech Desktop Messenger*.

After it's uninstalled and you've restarted, go into the *C:\Program Files\Logitech* folder and delete the *Desktop Messenger* folder - if it's still there.

Also uninstall *Lavasoft Ad-Aware* and *Spybot - Search & Destroy*.

After they're both uninstalled and you've restarted, go into the *C:\Program Files* folder and delete their folders - if they're still there.

Don't worry. I'm not going to leave you without any anti-spyware/anti-malware protection. I've got 2 better and more user-friendly replacements for you to install and use.

After the above has been done and you've restarted, start HijackThis and run a scan, then post that new log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:31:53, on 15/11/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\AMANDA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.3.4501.1418\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Dairy%20Dash/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {22492231-AEF0-49FC-9180-CE8969AB1273} (F-Secure Online Scanner Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {2EB1E425-74DC-4DC0-A9E1-03A4C852E1F2} (CPlayFirstTriJinxControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper200711281.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://amiuptodate.mcafee.com/vsc/bin/2,0,0,0/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1183591433593
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {BDBDE413-7B1C-4C68-A8FF-C5B2B4090876} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.3) - 
O16 - DPF: {C237A80A-4C55-4C68-BAA9-CBE4408D12B2} (F-Secure Online Scanner 4.0 Launcher) - http://download.sp.f-secure.com/ols/f-secure-rtm/resources/fslauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - 
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - 
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5068/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC4CAF5F-91BD-4DD9-ADC1-F3C737E37BC4} (CPlayFirstSweetopiaControl Object) - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2F2D4393-C50C-4C43-9DB2-0582A742A8EB}: NameServer = 212.74.112.66,212.74.112.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{777B347E-CD52-427A-822B-5F573F5EE8A3}: NameServer = 212.74.112.66,212.74.112.67
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9bc43a70feec1) (gupdate1c9bc43a70feec1) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MBackMonitor - McAfee - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\MBackMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - file:///C:/DOCUME~1/AMANDA~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image002.jpg

--
End of file - 16403 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Airmiles:

Do the following in the order listed.

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.41*.

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *SUPERAntiSpyware 4.30.0.1004*.

Close all open windows, then install them. Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

Restart your computer after they're installed.

Don't do anything else with them yet until I give you further instructions.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Open *HijackThis*.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Photoshop 6.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.6
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
Andrea VoiceCenter
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Camera Suite 1.3
ARTEuro
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
Bonjour
Bonusprint Photoservice
Bonusprint Pix
Brain Trainer
Corel Paint Shop Pro X
Corel Photo Album 6
Creative MediaSource
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Dell CinePlayer
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Support 5.0.0 (630)
DellConnect
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink 3.1.2
EasyCleaner
ERJ 145 Pilot in Command (v1.1a)
ESPNMotion
GemMaster Mystic
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
HP Extended Capabilities 5.3
HP Image Zone Express
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
Intel Matrix Storage Manager
Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
Intel(R) PROSet for Wired Connections
Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers
Intel® Viiv™
iPod for Windows 2006-01-10
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Junk Mail filter update
K-Lite Codec Pack 2.83 Full
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
Logitech Audio Echo Cancellation Component
Logitech Gaming Software
Logitech QuickCam Software
Logitech Video Enumerator
Logitech® Camera Driver
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
McAfee SecurityCenter
McAfee Uninstaller
McAfee Virtual Technician
MCU
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB953295)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft AutoRoute 2001
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 A Century of Flight
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.3
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2003
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 7.0
MobileMe Control Panel
Modem Event Monitor
Modem Helper
Modem On Hold
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
Myst III: Exile
Nero 7 Premium
NETGEAR RangeMax(TM) Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter WPN111
Otto
Philips SA19XX Device Manager
QuickTime
QuickTime for Windows (32-bit)
Roxio DLA
Roxio MyDVD LE
Roxio RecordNow Audio
Roxio RecordNow Copy
Roxio RecordNow Data
SAGEM [email protected] 800-840
Sally's Salon (remove only)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Segoe UI
SequoiaView
SigmaTel Audio
Skype web features
Skype™ 4.1
Sonic Activation Module
Sonic Advanced Decoder
Sonic Encoders
Sonic Update Manager
Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED MB
Source SDK
Source SDK Base
Spotify
Steam
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
The Sims 2
The Sims 2 Open For Business
The Sims™ 2 Seasons
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix [See EmeraldQFE2 for more information]
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB908246
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB973768
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall these programs because they're not needed:

*EasyCleaner*

(This is a very outdated registry cleaner from ToniArts. Never ever install and use a registry cleaner.)

*Java(TM) 6 Update 2

Java(TM) 6 Update 3

Java(TM) 6 Update 5

Java(TM) 6 Update 7*

(The current version 6 Update 17 is the only one needed - which you already have installed.)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Update these programs if you need and use them:

*Adobe Reader 8.1.6*

(You can download version 9.2.0 from here.

*K-Lite Codec Pack 2.8.3 Full*

(You can download version 5.4.4 from here.)

The new version should overwrite and replace the old version.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

These are unnecessary programs to have. Unless you're actually using any of them, uninstall them all.

*Adobe AIR

Adobe Media Player

Apple Software Update

Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer

Google Update Helper

Google Updater

Microsoft Silverlight

Viewpoint Media Player*

----------------------------------------------------------------

After you've done all of the above and have restarted, post a new updated HijackThis log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Thank you for helping me. I will do the other things you have asked when I come back. I am away for a few days, but when I return I will continue.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK, good. I'll be awaiting an updated HijackThis log. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

